# 2010 specialized Rockhopper



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

My LBS has a 2010 Specialized Rockhopper sl comp 29er new for $999. 

Worth it?


----------



## SantaCruzGoblin (Aug 7, 2011)

ill sell you my 2011 26 rockhopper for $450 worth it  but the 2011 rockhopper 29er is 990 on their site i think


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Dam thats a good deal


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a solid deal, not spectacular but with LBS support and a warranty it is better than your going to find in a 2011 at an LBS.


----------



## bmerks (Jul 16, 2011)

What are your thoughts on the Rockhopper. I'm looking to invest in my first MTB.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

i have a 2010 Rockhopper expert and i really enjoy it. I immediately upgraded the fork, but that was b/c i had a nice one from my old bike. Im about 225 without gear on, and i push my bike as hard as i can and nothing has broken yet.

People will always tell you to buy better and more expensive bikes, but i would say that the Rockhopper is a solid first MTB. buy it and some clipless pedals and your good to go!!


----------



## RLJ676 (Aug 8, 2011)

Local bike shop around here (Detroit area) has 2011's listed for $749.......however only in 21 and 23. Seems like a 2010 could be a bit less than list price for a 2011?

The expert's are actually listed for 949 and in several more sizes.


----------



## iradi8 (Jun 19, 2011)

My co-worker just went to a LBS looking for a 2012 rockhopper comp 29er $1100 retail. The guy didnt have one but let him sit on a 2011 rockhopper expert 29er $1250. Ended up walking out with the expert for $900 cash with 2 bottle cages and bottles


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

iradi8 said:


> My co-worker just went to a LBS looking for a 2012 rockhopper comp 29er $1100 retail. The guy didnt have one but let him sit on a 2011 rockhopper expert 29er $1250. Ended up walking out with the expert for $900 cash with 2 bottle cages and bottles


That's a great deal. The Specialized dealers in my area rarely have anything left other than the bottom end to discount.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

I almost went with the rh for my first bike. The only reason I didn't is because I got a stupid good deal on a used Scott Scale which I've enjoyed so far. I remember feeling that the rh was a bit under spec'd at a given price point but I got to ride a bit on one and was impressed especially with the frame. Had the deal not gone through on the Scale I'm pretty sure I would have ended up with the rh. I haven't priced them in a while so I'm not really knowledgeable enough to say whether a new one is a good deal at a given price but I would say that if you're looking at any new bike that is being discounted two or three hundred off of MSRP, you like it and it's what you want then jump on it.

If you buy the bike and just love it I don't think you'll be kicking yourself if you see one down the road that's a better deal. Ride what you like and have fun.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

Is the 2010 Specialized Rockhopper sl comp 29er a mainstay, worthy of keeping "forever?" Meaning, I am not a hard-core avid moutain-biker (yet), I am a Dad with three small kids who hopes to slide into the sport with my kids, and occasionally on my own until they are a bit older. I am seeking that quality, solid, bike that has staying power - you know?

Honestly, I have never heard of Specialized before I started researching a new mountain bike...


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

Two weeks ago no budge on price with sales kid. Two weeks later I emailed the GM and now I am the happy owner of my first mountain bike. Got it for $899.

Not a bad deal or bike for my first, eh?


----------



## bonez926 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good prices in Detroit area dam


----------

